# First month ttc -unlikely to get BFP?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm trying to prepare myself that a BFP is unlikely during the first month of ttc....I know it can happen, but more commonly it takes several months of ttc, not just one month, right?


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

It is all a crap shoot.

With my daughter I conceived two weeks after finishing my last pack of birth control pills. She is now 14 months old, and we haven't used any birth control since her birth. We haven't been really trying, but not preventing. So who knows?

The best advice I have is to try not to stress about it too much. It is way too easy to make TTC an obsession.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

With our first we got pg the very first month that we TTC. With out 2nd I also got pg that first month (chem. preg) and then got pg with DS the next month. With our 3rd it took several months but I was under a lot of stress at the time and a few years older.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

We're an odd case, but it happened to us both times. The 1st time, we weren't really trying, but with the 2nd one, we had just begun to try and it happened the 1st month. I didn't think it would, but H did. Now I'm due in February and can't wait!









Good luck, mama!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I got pregnant on the first month of 'lets not try to prevent'. It was my third month off the pill and charting.

Hoping for the same luck this time around!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

We got pregnant with DS and DD and my m/c the first time! Good luck!


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

its always happened for me withing 3 months. (twice on the first month)


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

We got pg the first time with both. And I don't mean the first cycle trying. I mean the first time we had unprotected sex during my fertile time. Each time I got pg, we had only had unprotected sex once the entire cycle (this time we only had sex at all once that cycle).


----------



## jessica_s (Feb 22, 2007)

Anything within the first year of TTC is considered normal. Some people can look at their partners sideways and get pregnant and some have to nearly move mountains and wait years. It's a crap shoot!


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

We got pregnant with DD by accident the first month we had an oops with the pulling out deal.









Then I got pregnant with my miscarried baby the first month we stopped pulling out and were thinking about TTC.

And after the miscarriage it took me 7 long, horrible, anxious months to get pregnant again!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

All three of mine so far were while using birth control methods (pull out, then condom, then birth control)

This time we have let fate take over twice with no results. I havent been able to try in months (as he has been deployed) but there is a chance that when he comes back next month we can!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

All three of my children I said "I want to get pregnant" out of the clear blue sky. Had sex that night...got pregnant on the first try.








I know people that have had it that easy at first and than tried for years with their consecutive children. You just never know. That helps, right? hehe.


----------



## JenBuckyfan (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be a different voice compared to others who've posted, but it took 22 months of actively ttc to conceive. I thought I'd get pregnant right away - ha, I just had a feeling. Apparently it was wrong... I had been off the pill for at least 5 years before we ttc and although my cycle was like clockwork, good ovulation, I was charting, DH had male fertility testing that all checked out ok, I'd been through months of acupuncture, etc. We could just not conceive. We were pleasantly surprised after month 22, the month prior to going in for all of the female test and an IUI. So, we were one 25% of couples who have issues with fertility. 95% or people who ttc get pregnant within a year, and on average it takes around 9 months or so for most people to get pregnant (more/less depending on timing knowledge). Good luck! I hope you conceive sooner than later!!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

85% of couples will get pregnant within a year. I've heard numbers from 20 to 30% each month for the "average" couple. Anecdotally, I know couples who have had the "first time each time" luck, many that took several months, others that needed some medical intervention ranging and still others than were never able to conceive.

For us, we TTC for 3 months with DD, had a loss between DD and DS that was a surprise, DS was a surprise (both of these due to withdrawal as BC), and we are now on our third month of actively trying with two months of "not being careful" before that. There are many, many factors, and of course, you can improve your odds by charting and having a good understanding of your cycle. I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm first month too, and hoping like crazy
I wish you luck!


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

DS was an "if it happens, it happens" baby, but it was my first month off of birth control.

M/C took one month of TTC.

I'm currently 20w pregnant with a baby that took only one month of TTC.


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

I got pregnant with DS right away, the first cycle we tried after deciding to TTC. I have no idea what will happen the next time, hopefully it won't take long either.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I think that you have an equal chance of conception each month.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

I was convinced I was going to have a hard time getting pregnant - horror stories from my mom and too much time in the MDC TTC forum.







I was charting obsessively and just about drove DH crazy.

No luck the first month - he told me to CHILL OUT, so I did, and there you go - second month was the big winner.









I really thing stressing over it had something to do with not getting pregnant the first month... so, my advice: Just go with the flow! It's more fun that way anyway.


----------

